# Change temperature display



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Can you change the temperature display from Fahrenheit to degrees?
If so how?

Thanks a million


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, Press & hold in the Recirc button & turn the temp setting control clockwise. This will change all temp readings. 
Hoggy.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Thankyou very much Hoggy


----------

